# Holiday Feedings?



## Marshall1391

me and the missus are going on our honeymoon in december, appart from getting someone in to feed the kids, is there anything you can do to sustain them for 2 weeks? like those shitty feeder block things but for piranha's, or jsut chuck in a few feeders and hope they dont chomp the lot in 2 days?

also a second question, night crawlers... they're just worms right? dig them up in the garden, clean them and pop them in the tank?


----------



## Da' Manster!

nightcrawlers are bigger than your average earthworms but yes very good for your piranhas....as long as you don't use any kind of pesticides in your garden, you should be fine feeding them....usually when I go on vacation, I throw a bunch of feeders in...Have always done it without any problems.


----------



## Ægir

If they will accept pellets, they make "auto-feeders" that are on a timer, and can hold a fair amount of food.

Another option, and more difficult, is finding someone you trust with your fish


----------



## Marshall1391

well, on the night crawlers ill look into where i can get them as i cant trust anyone around the area to not use pesticides, and going on a rampage in england because one of the neighbours used a pesticide that killed one of the boys, kind of a big deal over here! haha

and looks like ive got to start auditioning for candidates! haha


----------



## Trigga

You don't even have o feed them two weeks is nothing just buy some eggcrate and divide up the tank you'll be fine


----------



## Marshall1391

eggcrate? and id rather not risk it haha


----------



## RayW

I think by egg crate he means the plastic crates the eggs (in boxes) are shipped in.. Like milk crates...

Since my dumb fish still only seem to eat feeders, I just stock the tank when I go on vacation... I have a friend come every few days just to look in on them. At that time he or she puts in some food to feed the feeders... and other random fish I have chucked in...lol...


----------



## Canso

2 weeks is no big deal. If it’s longer you can slowly wean them off food. You’re simulating the dry season in the Amazon.


----------



## limpet

I wouldn't use an auto feeder. What happens if the food isn't eaten, fouls the tank and there's no one to do the needed mauntenance? Dead fish. If they don't eat, there's very little waste, no need for water changes. Two weeks for one time is not a big deal.

Egg crate...


----------



## Trigga

Yeah that stuff you can buy it at home depot


----------



## Piranha_man

Marshall1391 said:


> me and the missus are going on our honeymoon in december, appart from getting someone in to feed the kids, is there anything you can do to sustain them for 2 weeks? like those shitty feeder block things but for piranha's, or jsut chuck in a few feeders and hope they dont chomp the lot in 2 days?
> 
> also a second question, night crawlers... they're just worms right? dig them up in the garden, clean them and pop them in the tank?


If you're talkin' about a group of pygos, you may want to make sure they get fed... or, just turn the lights out, temp down and don't worry about it.
I did an experiment years ago when i was moving and had to have everything in storage... i left my aquariums in storage for 6 months, temp down to about 60F, lights out, came back and all my fish were just fine.
You just don't want your pygos to cannibalize... hence my recommendation to turn lights off and temp down.

If you're talking about a single serra... simply don't worry about it, 2 weeks without food is perfectly fine.

As for worms, they're fine, although they can be messy, as the soil that the worms have ingested gets distributed throughout the water as they get bitten in half.
This can be overcome by placing the worms in a container with moss or whatnot for a couple of days before feeding.


----------

